# Is vitacost.com legit?



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

This website http://www.vitacost.com/index.aspx sells vitamins at wholesale prices. I've bought vitamins there before, for like 50% of the retail price, and they seemed fine....but I'm wondering how can they afford to sell them so cheap? How do they make a profit? Is it possible they're selling counterfeit vitamins? Has anyone else ordered from them, or does anyone have an opinion on this?


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

They probably can afford to sell name brand stuff so cheaply because they make good margins on their in house brand (NSI or something like that??). Personally, I don't buy any of their in house stuff because the products I would be interested in always have lots of fillers or other ingredients I don't like. However, I buy several name brand products from them and they are just fine.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

They are legit. I have a friend who works for New Chapter and they are one of her biggest clients.


----------



## amis2girls (Mar 2, 2005)

another satisfied customer


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

yes! they're one of my favorites! I've been ordering through them for years.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

They're good...I've ordered from them a couple of times. I like www.iherb.com better, though...prices tend to be the same but they have cheaper or free shipping. Seems like they have more of a selection, too.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

yep! we order certain things from there that frontier doesn't carry or cheaper there. one thing is their customer service isn't fantastic - as in they never call back. but I take the good with the bad when its cheap enough LOL


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

amazon is actually pretty competitive with their prices now. I have used iherb before too (no complaints), but vitacost is about the only place we can find some of the supplements my twins need for their ADHD.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Cool! Thanks everyone, I feel much better about ordering from them now.


----------



## MettaSutta (Oct 21, 2006)

I use them for my New Chapter and Nordic Natural items. I've bought from them for years and I've never had a complaint!

To sweeten the deal use this code

aetna8

for an 8% discount. It works for me every time!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks!!!


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Our organic coop sells vitamins for half of what Whole Foods charges. I think there's just a really big difference between wholesale price and retail price.

aven


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, we always use them! They have great prices, good customer service (we are overseas and have had a few items break open in boxes. . .they've always been replaced with no hassles), and a lot of products we use. They are also really quick with their shipments.


----------

